# 150 gills!



## wasilvers (Aug 12, 2013)

Went out on Friday morning alone - the family went to state fair instead of fishing -their loss. 

On the water at 6am started for bass. I soon noticed the fishfinder wouldn't stay on for long. Ran through the diagnostic screen and saw it was getting low voltage - immediately I realized I had forgotten to charge the trolling motor battery.  I tried to start the motor and low and behold it would crank as it's on it's own battery, but wouldn't start. I saw what looked like a good size fuel leak - so it was sucking air in and spilling gas when I pumped it. I texted the wife and said the trip was a bust at 7am. As I managed to get the boat near the launch and thought I'd pick up a few crappie for lunch before I left. I rigged two jigs on the same line about 24 inches apart and by 7am it was on like donkey kong! from 7am to 10am I must have LANDED 150 to 175 bluegills and crappies. I had SEVEN doubles in the morning. Sometime in this flurry, I realized how to redneck fix the motor and got her running. I was able to fish the lake and spent the last hour chasing a fat bass to top off the fish fry. I hooked one, but missed landing it at the boat. 

Got home and cleaned 7 gills and 3 crappies and fried the fish in the fish & chips batter. The fresh fish fed me for lunch and 2 meals and one snack for my son the next day. 

What a memorable day, started off as a bust and soon became the best!


----------



## Jim (Aug 12, 2013)

bad to good I guess. Nice job catchin!


----------



## TNtroller (Aug 12, 2013)

Good job on the catching and the fixing =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 13, 2013)

Sounds like a day you won't soon forget ?


----------



## Ryno685 (Aug 17, 2013)

Sounds like you had a blast!!!


----------

